# Miami Canal Peacock



## Dawhoo (Oct 27, 2015)

Very nice. 

Peacock fishing for me when I was living in Broward was like a blast from my childhood in South Carolina. I used to ride my bike to the C-11 canal with my fly rod on my back and catch them hangout in the shallows just as I did 20 years earlier cathing Neighborhood bass.


----------



## fatalbert43 (Dec 13, 2006)

Where do y'all launch at down there?


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Who needs to go to the Amazon


----------



## Miamiflats (Dec 28, 2015)

View attachment 1617
View attachment 1618
Just had a buddy in from San Diego. Got into some nice peacocks in miami. They seem to be in post spawn mode. If you can identify the fry, the parents are most likely in the area usually hovering a few feet below the school of fry.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

On Thursday after a long day down at Flamingo I was a few blocks from home towing my skiff and stopped at a red light.... From my left here came two young men, fly rods in hand running across the street between the stopped cars where there was a big canal with a nice big culvert draining into it (it had been raining and nearby lakes were draining down into the canal....). What caught my eye was that each one not only had fly rod in hand but had a trout type landing net lanyarded across their shoulders... 

They never noticed me and it was pretty obvious there was a bite on ... as they disappeared down the canal bank I saw a third angler holding a 3 to 4lb peacock for a photo....

That's peacock canal fishing down here - a sudden rain will turn on the drains and every cast gets bit... When I used to do that same kind of routine the targets were usually small tarpon - in that same spot.... I may just have to get a freshwater license....


----------



## Cameronc (Dec 24, 2015)

lemaymiami said:


> On Thursday after a long day down at Flamingo I was a few blocks from home towing my skiff and stopped at a red light.... From my left here came two young men, fly rods in hand running across the street between the stopped cars where there was a big canal with a nice big culvert draining into it (it had been raining and nearby lakes were draining down into the canal....). What caught my eye was that each one not only had fly rod in hand but had a trout type landing net lanyarded across their shoulders...
> 
> They never noticed me and it was pretty obvious there was a bite on ... as they disappeared down the canal bank I saw a third angler holding a 3 to 4lb peacock for a photo....
> 
> That's peacock canal fishing down here - a sudden rain will turn on the drains and every cast gets bit... When I used to do that same kind of routine the targets were usually small tarpon - in that same spot.... I may just have to get a freshwater license....



Thats funny, I'm assuming it was myself and two buddies that you saw. Only one of us had the trout net, he recently moved down from Idaho and has never done any other type of fishing besides trout fishing until that trip. We kept messing with him throughout the day about his net. 

Here is the peacock that you saw the other guy landing. Was a great day at all the locations we had fished that day. I believe i saw you when we were running across the road, i think i even may have given you a thumbs up.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Great fish. My house is only a few blocks from there and I come that way after every booking at Flamingo. Years ago (before they began using herbicides in local waters that spot held small tarpon....


----------



## Cameronc (Dec 24, 2015)

lemaymiami said:


> Great fish. My house is only a few blocks from there and I come that way after every booking at Flamingo. Years ago (before they began using herbicides in local waters that spot held small tarpon....


They are still in there, we saw probably a dozen of them rolling around between a mile long stretch.


----------



## risingtidecharters (Aug 20, 2012)

Nice Fish!


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

Cameronc said:


> Thats funny, I'm assuming it was myself and two buddies that you saw. Only one of us had the trout net, he recently moved down from Idaho and has never done any other type of fishing besides trout fishing until that trip. We kept messing with him throughout the day about his net.
> 
> Here is the peacock that you saw the other guy landing. Was a great day at all the locations we had fished that day. I believe i saw you when we were running across the road, i think i even may have given you a thumbs up.
> 
> You guys use the fillet knife on the peacocks?


----------

